# How often do they quill?



## OzzyA (May 18, 2016)

Quillicus is a year and 2 months hedgie and recently ive seen many quills laying around the cage, so i wonder how often do they quill?.


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

The latest I have ever heard of hedgehogs quilling is one year. At a year and two months, I would start to consider other possibilities such as mites or a fungal/bacterial infection. How many is "many?"


----------



## OzzyA (May 18, 2016)

just a few laying around, just enough for me to notice them. he looks fine though, i didnt see anything wrong with him when i took a closer inspection, my question is just curiosity, do they lose quills and grow new ones like us if they do lose some?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

When they are quilling, they will lose them and regrow at the same time. 
When they are losing quilts because of damage or infection, they will develop spots with less quills all the way up to full baldness. 
Hedgehogs can lose quills just like we shed hair. But there could potentially be more quills being lost than your seeing. So at the very least it's a good idea to keep an eye on it.


----------



## OzzyA (May 18, 2016)

twobytwopets said:


> When they are quilling, they will lose them and regrow at the same time.
> When they are losing quilts because of damage or infection, they will develop spots with less quills all the way up to full baldness.
> Hedgehogs can lose quills just like we shed hair. But there could potentially be more quills being lost than your seeing. So at the very least it's a good idea to keep an eye on it.


there has been no change on his behaviour, but ill keep an eye on him for sure!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Behavior is controllable up to a point. Check for itchiness, crusty or gunky buildup on skin or body, drier skin, reddening of his skin, any patches that aren't as quilly as they were, and any funky smell.


----------



## OzzyA (May 18, 2016)

twobytwopets said:


> Behavior is controllable up to a point. Check for itchiness, crusty or gunky buildup on skin or body, drier skin, reddening of his skin, any patches that aren't as quilly as they were, and any funky smell.


ive heard him scratch so i guess itchiness mmmm

Edit: no odor, but it seems his skin is really dry


----------

